# heat exchanger &designing (المبادلات الحرارية)



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

لغرض اتمام موضوعي التوربينات والتوربينات الغازية ولما كان التداخل النسبي بين هذه المواضيع ولرفد الاخوة الاعضاء بمفاتيح هذه المواضيع والتي نأمل ان تكون مفيدة *سعينا لكتابة هذا الموضوع بارفاق صفحات النت وما يتيسر من مواضيع مدرجة واليكم هذه المشاركات حول المبادلات الحرارية / مع كل احترامي وتقديري*اخوكم حسن 
***********************************************************************************






5,000 psi Design Pressure, 17-240 BEM, Well Stream Heater


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

روابط ارجو ان تكون مفيدة






ME 414 THERMAL-FLUID SYSTEMS DESIGN COURSE 

ME 414 is a thermal-fluid systems design course in which the students learn about the design of piping systems and heat exchangers beyond the last thermal-fluid course (ME 314 Heat and Mass Transfer) they take before or simultaneously with this course. As a part of the course, the students work in teams to design products with piping systems and heat exchangers. They present their work orally to a jury of faculty and industry representatives. They also write design reports describing their work and consider functionality and manufacturability of their designs as well as the economical, environmental, and safety aspects of their design (see Syllabus and Course Outcomes for more information). 

All reports are expected to meet professional standards (see Report Format). Moreover, a formal assessment form is used by the jury to evaluate the projects (see Assessment Form). http://www.engr.iupui.edu/me/courses/fme462guestspeakerpres.shtml

The course materials and presentations of student projects of recent years may be accessed from the following list: 

Lecture Notes 
Pump Types
Hydraulic Resistance
Shell and Tube Heat Exchanger Design
Design for Six Sigma 
Robust Design
Stress-Strength Interference
Jury Evaluations of Projects 


Design Projects 

Fall '06 
Thermal Fluid System Design, Group 1 Project 1
Project 2
Thermal Fluid System Design, Group 2 Project 2 
Thermal Fluid System Design, Group 3 Project 1 
Project 2
Thermal Fluid System Design, Group 4 Project 1 & 2 
Thermal Fluid System Design, Group 5 Project 1 
Project 2
Spring '06 
Thermal Fluid System Design, Group 1 
Thermal Fluid System Design, Group 2 
Thermal Fluid System Deigns, Group 3 Project 1 
Project 2
Fall '05 
Thermal Fluid System Design, Group 1 
Thermal Fluid System Design, Group 2 
Thermal Fluid System Design, Group 3 
Thermal Fluid System Design, Group 4
Thermal Fluid System Design, Group 5
Spring '05 
EGR Cooling System, Team 1 
Engine Cooling System, Team 2 
EGR Cooler Tube Selection, Team 3 
Heat Exchanger Design & Optimization, Team 1
Heating Exchanger, Team 2
Heat Exchanger Design Optimization, Team 3
Fall '04 
Heating System Design, Team 1 
Heat Exchanger Design, Team 1 
Heating System Design, Team 2 
Heat Exchanger Design, Team 2
Heating System Design, Team 3
Heat Exchanger Design, Team 3
Heating System Design, Team 4
Heat Exchanger Design,Team 4
Spring '04 
Sprinkler System and Heat Exchanger Designs, Group 1
Sprinkler System and Heat Exchanger Designs, Group 2
Sprinkler System and Heat Exchanger Designs, Group 3
Sprinkler System and Heat Exchanger Designs, Group 3
Sprinkler System and Heat Exchanger Designs, Group 4
Fall '03 
Injection Molding Machine Cooling System Design, Group 1
Injection Molding Machine Cooling System Design, Group 2
Injection Molding Machine Cooling System Design, Group 3
Fall '02 
Engine Cooling System Design, Group 1
Engine Cooling System Design, Group 2
Engine Cooling System Design, Group 3
Engine Cooling System Design, Group 4
Engine Cooling System Design, Group 5


----------



## عقيل عاجب (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرررررراً


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

اللينكات تعمل داخل المشاركة مع تحياتي 

http://www.wlv.com/products/databook/databook.pdf


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

ord=Math.random();ord=ord*10000000000000000000;document.write('');if (navigator.userAgent.indexOf("Gecko")==-1){document.write('');}document.write('');.milonic{width:1px;visibility:hidden;position:absolute}if(ns4)_d.write(""); else _d.write(""); function $9(ap){try{if(ap.filters){return 1}}catch(e){}}Premium *******




Online Store




Online Job Service
Energy's Future




Free Articles




[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Arial]Free Software[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Arial]Newsletters[/FONT]




Tech Q & A




[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Arial]Message Board[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Tahoma, Arial]Link Directories[/FONT]




Physical Properties
Submit Article
Other Resources
Free Publications
Advertise With Us
Contact Us
Homepage
Search Site 


Login
Forgot Password
Signup
Learn More 








Newly Released


Popular Titles


Process Engineering


Process Design


Process Safety


Asset Management


CPI Business


Pressure Relief Design


Just for Students 




Bulk Solids


Outside the Plant


Chemical Process Business


Chemistsics


Corrosion


Equipment Design


Experimentation


Fluid Dynamics


Heat Transfer


Industrial Utilities


Mass Transfer


Physical Properties


Plant Basics


Plant Economics


Young Engineers


Process Control


Reactions and Processes


Refining


Safety


Separation Technology


The Environment


Thermodynamics 







​*Specifying a Liquid-Liquid Heat Exchanger**ChE Plus Subscribers:
Download your printable copy of this article here.**More on Heat Transfer from Cheresources.com:**FREE Resources**Article: Basics of Vaporization
Article: Basics of Industrial Heat Transfer
Questions and Answers: Heat Transfer
Experienced-Based Rules for Heat Exchangers and Evaporators
ChE Links: Search for "Heat Transfer"
Students: Ask a Question in our Forums
Professionals: Ask a Question in our Forums**Purchase / Subscription Resources**Book: Available Titles
Online Store: Shell and Tube Exchanger Specification Sheet
Online Store: Heat Transfer Category*
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
As an engineer, specifying heat exchangers for procurement is an important step in the successful execution of any heat transfer or energy conservation project. Early recognition that there are many different heat transfer technologies available can help in receiving optimized bids for each type of equipment available to you. Through process investigation, the specifying engineer can collect the necessary data to allow the heat exchanger designer to optimize both the mechanical and thermodynamic design of the heat exchanger. Through the specification process, you can uncover critical variables such solids loading, heat transfer duty requirements, available footprint space, maintenance considerations, and others.


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]*Design*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chart Energy & Chemicals' heat exchangers owe their inherent versatility and high-performance characteristics to the advanced design technology and construction of the plate-fin matrix.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Individually constructed in aluminum, each heat exchanger is built by stacking layers of corrugated fins separated by parting sheets and sealed along the edges with side bars.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The matrix assembly is brazed in a vacuum furnace to form an integral, rigid heat exchanger block. Headers and supports welded onto the brazed matrix complete the unit.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]*Process Design*[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chart Energy & Chemicals has developed a comprehensive range of heat transfer fins with a proven design for every application. Design variations in the configuration of the heat exchanger matrix can accommodate an almost unlimited range of flow options, including counterflow, crossflow, parallel flow, multi-pass and multi-stream formats.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chart E&C's process engineers have a wealth of experience and test data to use in selecting the most appropriate heat transfer fin for the customer’s individual requirements.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The herringbone and serrated fins provide the greatest surface area and the highest heat transfer performance. They are particularly suitable for applications involving close temperature approaches. Where there are critical pressure drop requirements, the plain and perforated fins can be used.[/FONT]​












[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*PLAIN*
A sheet of metal with corrugated fins at right angles to the plates.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*PERFORATED*
A plain fin constructed from perforated material.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*HERRINGBONE*
Made by displacing the fins sideways at regular intervals to produce a zig-zag effect.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*SERRATED*
Made by simultaneously folding and cutting alternative sections of fins. These fins are also known as the lanced or multi-entry pattern.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chart E&C process engineers are able to enhance standard flow patterns, i.e. crossflow and counterflow, into more compact configurations.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



A simple crossflow layout is generally suitable for low to moderate duties. It is used extensively for gas / liquid applications and is especially effective when handling a low-pressure gas stream on one side of the heat exchanger. For heavier duty tasks, where the mean effective temperature difference in crossflow may be significantly reduced, the compact counterflow pattern frequently offers an efficient solution. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The higher levels of efficiency achieved by counterflow units are essential to most low-temperature applications. Headering arrangements must, of course, be matched to the customer’s process requirements.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=+1]Mechanical Design[/SIZE]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]On both sides of the Atlantic, Chart Energy & Chemical's engineering teams combine a wealth of experience with the latest state-of-the-art engineering and design programs. Together they provide an industry-leading design capability that has the range and flexibility to meet specific customer needs anywhere in the world.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Research and development programs are dedicated to the goal of enhancing international "best practice" procedures. Whatever the location, customers benefit from a design philosophy shaping the future of advanced plate-fin heat exchanger applications.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=+1]Design Codes[/SIZE]*[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Backed with more than 50 years' hands-on experience with multi-national pressure vessel codes and inspection regulations, Chart Energy & Chemicals has gained world-wide recognition for its expertise in all aspects of plate-fin heat exchanger technology.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Advanced PC-based procedures for thermal, hydraulic and mechanical design add a new dimension to an already established world class product and for any international requirement.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Chart E&C's heat exchangers are designed primarily according to ASME VIII code requirements and marked with the “U” compliance stamp. Nevertheless, Chart Energy & Chemicals is fully conversant with a multitude of international code requirements ensuring a truly global reach.[/FONT]​


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

للتوضيح


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

Air Products is the largest supplier of baseload LNG heat exchangers in the world. Over 70 of these large exchangers have been produced or are being fabricated currently at our manufacturing plant in Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania. The expertise developed over the years, covering all phases of design, manufacture, and inspection remains in place to benefit future LNG projects. Air Products has more than 40 years experience in the design and fabrication of aluminum wound coil heat exchangers, starting with exchangers built for helium recovery in the early 1960's. 
Design
Thorough and well tested process and mechanical designs for the MCR® Cryogenic Heat Exchangers are the major factors leading to successful operation and flexibility of the process cycle. The heat transfer process is complex, with heat being transferred from a single refrigerant warming stream to several cooling streams. Since each stream consists of a mixture of components and usually occurs as mixed liquid and gas phases, heat transfer is influenced by the mass transfer between phases, and both are affected by pressure drop. The use of a multicomponent refrigerant permits optimization of MCR® Cryogenic Heat Exchanger cooling curves as well as ensuring that much of the heat exchange occurs in the high coefficient, two-phase region. In addition, for this type of heat exchanger, the tube circuit areas can be accurately matched to tube circuit heat duties. Theoretical analyses by means of mathematical models and the extensive data collected from various operating facilities have been incorporated into Air Products' MCR® Cryogenic Heat Exchanger. Air Products' process design coupled with mechanical designs for obtaining proper distribution in two-phase flow, have led to outstanding exchanger performance at each plant. 





Features
The employment of Air Products' MCR® Cryogenic Heat Exchangers has the following advantages: 

The capability to design and fabricate very large heat exchangers, up to 16.5 feet in diameter, facilitates the construction of large process trains, which are limited only by the availability of large proven compressors and drivers. In addition to achieving economies of scale, this leads to simplified piping and control systems and, consequently, to reductions in installation, operation, and maintenance costs.
Long service life and minimal downtime are achieved by virtue of the innovative design and mechanical construction of Air Products' MCR® Cryogenic Heat Exchangers.
Maximum preassembly of equipment can be facilitated by the package design concept, utilizing common pipe and platform support points on the exchanger shell. This leads to substantial reduction in field erection time and cost.
Reduced field erection and other capital costs and have resulted from designs that include internal separators, piping manifolded inside the heat exchanger shell to reduce the external piping and integral lifting lugs on the external shell.
The use of multiple tube circuit exchangers eliminates the need for precise shell-side flow distribution between parallel, single-circuit exchangers.
Higher operating pressures on the condensing side of the exchanger are made possible by the use of small bore aluminum tubing. This permits utilization of high-pressure feed gas and optimization of the mixed refrigerant pressure for higher process efficiency. The small tubing also permits construction of a compact exchanger incorporating a large amount of heat transfer surface. Thus, the process can be designed with small temperature differences and reduced compressor energy requirements.
The use of higher pressure exchanger shells conserves refrigerants when the liquefaction plant is shut down by permitting a rise in shell pressure to three or more times the normal operating pressure. In addition to the basic economic benefit, refrigerant containment is particularly significant for marine liquefaction facilities and for sites where refrigerant importation is required.
Reduced maintenance time is provided by easy access to all tubesheets through seal welded handholes that are accessible from outside the exchanger shell


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

HomeConsultingNewsPricingContactUpdates *
**PVX - 2007 **Overview:* 
 Fundamental Features
SOLID Model Export
ASME Code Calculations 
Gallery
Pricing and Licensing 
System Requirements 
Download DEMO Version
Tube Field Layout
 Questions or Comments? *




*
Pressure Vessel & Heat Exchanger
Mechanical Design Software 
PVX - 2007 (formerly SnapCAD.Exchanger) provides an amazing flexibility when designing and rating ASME pressure vessels, TEMA/ASME heat exchangers and interconnecting piping. PVX - 2007 helps you build and optimize designs faster and more efficient than ever before.






*More than just a "Calculator"
*The unique architecture behind the PVX - 2007 platform ensures that each part of a vessel or exchanger is designed to perfectly match its environment. Real-time ASME code calculations, 3D SOLID modeling and fully customizable reports and drawings speeds up both the design and manufacturing process. Costly problems can be caught and corrected in any stage of the conceptual or final mechanical design.

*Thermal Design Import
*Existing shell and tube heat exchanger thermal designs can easily be imported from thermal design software programs such as HTRI's Xist, AspenTech's STX and TASC. *Solid Model Export
*PVX - 2007 can automatically *create 3D SOLID models* for use in plant design software or for creating detailed drawings with any major CAD software. PVX's solid models are fully compatible with 

AutoCAD
Solid Edge
Solid Works
Inventor 
AutoPlant
SmartPlant 3D
Pro/e
IntelliCAD
and any other major CAD program.
*DWG Drawings:
*The scaled 3D solid models, templates and calculated data created in *PVX* can be directly incorporated into *DWG* and other drawing formats.
PVX - 2007 *significantly reduces design and drafting time *of pressure vessels and shell and tube heat exchangers!


 
Go here for a list of PVX's Fundamental Features​
Copyright 2007 Heat Transfer Consultants, Inc.


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

Enhanced heat exchangers enable improved product designs.


Tougher standards, soaring energy prices, and more intense competition are all factors pushing the makers of air-conditioning and refrigeration equipment to design more energy efficient products. The heat exchangers employed as evaporators and condensers in such products play a critical role in overall system efficiency. While the core principles have underlying finned tubing heat exchangers have remained the same for years, a great deal of research and development has been focused on improving their heat transfer performance. New configurations have also increased design options for makers of cooling products, given heat exchangers have a significant impact on the size and shape of the end product. 
For example, the size of both indoor and outdoor coils was a big consideration for makers of residential air conditioners and heat pumps as they prepared to meet the 13 SEER standard that went into effect in January. York International, Unitary Products Group, York, Pa., was one of the OEMs that looked to redesigned heat exchangers as a path to 13 SEER. The company achieved the goal through use of microchannel heat exchangers, using coils supplied by Delphi Thermal & Interior, Lockport, N.Y. 
Microchannel heat exchangers have flat, streamlined tubes. One larger tube is split into multiple smaller, parallel ports. 
The metallurgical tube-to-fin bond eliminates contact resistance, allowing fins to transfer heat more efficiently. Where higher grade aluminum materials are used, the metallurgical bond allows the heat exchanger to be formed in unlimited configurations. 
There are three basic components in the overall heat transfer equation: air-side heat transfer (between the fins and the ambient air), heat conduction (between the fins and tubes) and refrigerant-side heat transfer (between the tubes and the refrigerant). 
Because air is essentially an insulator, overall heat transfer is limited by the air-side portion of the equation. This limitation is common to both fin-tube and microchannel heat exchangers. Consequently, a great deal of research has been dedicated to improving air-side heat transfer through modification of fin geometry. Some of these modifications include louvers, lances and rippled edges. 
The heat conduction portion of the equation depends heavily on the bond between the fin and tube. In fin-tube heat exchangers, that bond is created when hairpins are expanded. If the fins are loose on the hairpins, (either from under-expanded hairpins or splits in the fin extrusions due to over-expanded hairpins) air gaps between the two materials reduce heat transfer. With microchannel heat exchangers, a mechanical bond is created by brazing the fins directly to the tubes, eliminating the possibility for air gaps to reduce heat transfer. 
The refrigerant-side heat transfer occurs at the boundary between the refrigerant and the internal surface area of the hairpin — typically known as the “wetted perimeter.” In general, as the internal surface area of a tube increases, the refrigerant side heat transfer increases. For fin-tube heat exchangers, internal surface area of the hairpins can be increased by adding groves to the inside of the tubing. 
For microchannel heat exchangers, internal surface area is increased by two methods: one, increasing the number of microports in each tube’s cross section, and two, increasing the number of tubes in each heat exchanger (decreasing the tube spacing.) 
Microchannel technology should be suitable for any HVAC/R application that uses refrigerant and air for heat transfer. This would include residential and commercial condensing units, heat pumps and evaporators as well as refrigeration systems. In addition to the heat exchanger heights and lengths that are normally modified to create a variety tonnages and efficiencies, the manifold baffles can be relocated to change the refrigerant-side pressure drop and the split between the “de-superheat” and subcooling portions of the heat exchanger. Contingencies must also be made for condensation removal when the heat exchangers are used in evaporator or heat pump applications. 
“Now that the commercial feasibility of microchannel technology has been proven for HVAC applications, additional research should probably be dedicated to optimizing the tube geometry for the various refrigerants used in our industry,” says Darren Warnecker, senior project engineer, Cooling for York International-Unitary Products Group. “However, even though the microchannel tubing has dramatically improved the overall heat transfer by increasing the refrigerant-side portion of the equation, HVACR heat exchangers are still limited by the air-side portion. Consequently, additional studies will be necessary to determine the optimum fin geometry to compliment the microchannel tubing geometry.” 



Parallel preference 




The fin is what differentiates PF2 heat exchangers from conventional micro channel heat exchangers. It allows tubes to be oriented vertically or horizontally to function as a condenser or evaporator in refrigeration and air-conditioning applications.
With a few notable exceptions, most current HVAC heat exchangers are constructed from aluminum fins and copper hairpins, both of which may have enhancements to improve heat transfer. The aluminum fins are long and thin and have round extruded holes through which the hairpins are laced and expanded to provide an interference fit for heat conduction. Circuiting is performed with various return bend combinations that are brazed to the open ends of the hairpins. Parallel flow plate fin, or PF2 technology from Modine Manufacturing, Racine, Wis., is a heat exchanger innovation designed specifically for the HVAC/R market. The fin is what differentiates PF2 from conventional micro channel heat exchangers. It allows tubes to be oriented vertically or horizontally to function as a condenser or evaporator in refrigeration and air-conditioning applications. PF2 also solves water drainage issues. 
Modines’s patented PF2 coil technology provides a means to meet or exceed mandated R-22 refrigerant phase out, performs well as an evaporator in any orientation and meets large capacities with its multiple row design. It also has multiple pass circuitry and enhanced mounting designs. 

Benefits of the PF2 technology include:

Reduced coil depth that further lowers air side static pressures.
Reduced face area to cut cabinet costs.
Reduced internal volume to reduce refrigerant charge.
Increased design versatility.

Potential applications include:

Refrigeration equipment such as ice machines, beverage dispensers, refrigerated display cases and food service refrigeration.
Air conditioning applications such as residential air conditioners, rooftop air conditioners, chillers, geothermal heat pumps, PTACs and electronic cooling.
The PF2 concept mainly remains the same from application to application. Only coil size or depth will vary to meet performance needs. 
With PF2 engineers can design cooling solutions around the application, not the heat exchanger technology. Consequently, PF2 provides for lower system costs, higher system efficiencies, lower operating costs and quieter operation. 



Wave revolution 




Parallel flow plate fin, or PF2 technology from Modine, is a heat exchanger innovation designed specifically for the HVAC/R market.
A plate-on-tube condenser from Bundy improves airflow over the condenser surface by using the Coanda effect. The Coanda effect is named for a Hungarian researcher who, during World War II, discovered that air that flows over a curved surface, tends to follow that surface. The technology was first used to improve aerodynamics in warplane designs. Traditional tube-on-plate condensers have louvers that are angled in the same direction to allow air to pass through the condenser. Nevertheless, because there is no significant pressure drop between the two sides of the condenser, a very limited amount of air actually passes through the louvers. 
Launched in mid-2005, Bundy’s Coanda-effect louver design allows air to flow from one side of the plate to the other, and back again, flowing much like a wave up through the middle of the condenser. 
The technology was designed mainly with upright refrigeration appliances in mind, but can replace any plate-on-tube, and potentially wire-on-tube, condenser. 
The company currently has OEM customers in Europe, who purchase the Coanda solution for household refrigerators and upright freezers. 
The curved design of the heat exchanger fins disrupts the formation of boundary layer on the condenser and creates turbulence, which improves the efficiency of the fins, and in turn, the condenser. Tests have shown a 5 percent to 7 percent improved heat transfer compared to standard plate-on-tube condensers. 
Peter Espersen, technical director for Bundy notes that the future of heat exchanger technology lies in not just tinkering with the basic heat exchanger design, but the development of entirely new products. 
“I think there will be increasing interest to develop new heat exchanger products that will not only improve efficiency, but also reduce costs. This business has been quite static for a number of years,” he says. “There has not really been any development because the main benefits that we have seen over the last couple of years have been due to innovations in gas compression and insulation, not because of systematic development of a newly developed product, and this is where we believe there is going to be interest in the years to come.” 



Plastic improvement 




Modine's PF2 concept mainly remains the same from application to application. Only the coil size or depth will vary to meet performance needs.
While metal heat exchangers are constantly being improved, they still have some inherent drawbacks due to their metal construction. These heat exchangers are subject to corrosion, oxidation and microbiological attack. Metal heat exchangers additionally experience slow degradation and loss in heat transfer capacity. And commonly used chemical water treatment can adversely affect metal heat exchangers. Another difficulty with metal heat exchangers is friction or contact between coils during operation. Vibrations during operation often result in rubbing of the heat exchanger coils. This friction can cause the coils to wear on each other. Over time, this wear and tear can cause serious damage and even fluid leaks. 
New plastic heat exchanger technology developed by Powercold, La Vernia, Texas, offers an interesting alternative to metal heat exchangers. Powercold designs, develops and markets energy efficient HVAC systems for new and retrofit applications. Powercold uses Caltrel plastic from Dupont for its heat exchanger tubing to provide for effective energy transfer in most applications. In fact, Powercold says that the heat transfer capacity of this plastic tubing is comparable to that of copper heat exchangers, and that transfer rate remains consistent for both heating and cooling. 
When used in HVAC applications, fluid coolers fitted with 3/8-in.Caltrel tubing with a 0.20-in. wall thickness, have comparable heat transfer rates to 5/8-in. copper with a 0.034-in. wall thickness, which is the industry standard for fluid coolers. When comparing the heat transfer of the 1/8-in. plastic tubing with a 0.007-in. wall thickness and aluminum finned 3/8-in. copper coil, the plastic exhibits the same heat transfer performance up to 400 cfm airflow. For airflow higher than 400 cfm, however, the plastic exhibits higher heat transfer rates than copper coil, according to Powercold. 



Lifespan extended 




The Coanda effect is named for a Hungarian researcher who, during World War II, discovered that air that flows over a curved surface, tends to follow that surface. The technology was first applied to improve aerodynamics in warplane designs.
Caltrel also offers improved capacity, strength, weight, fluid flow and lifespan. Unlike conventional copper heat exchangers, the plastic heat exchangers are not subject to corrosion, oxidation, microbiological attack or galvanic action. (With galvanic action, dissimilar material can set up an electrical current, causing the metal to decompose.) This allows the plastic heat exchangers to function effectively under conditions in which conventional systems would not survive. For example, the plastic tubing is unaffected by exposure to salt water, aggressive vapors or corrosive fluids. The plastic heat exchangers therefore will not experience the slow degradation and loss in heat transfer capacity other materials experience over time. Instead, Caltrel maintains heat transfer rates closer to that of its original design capacity for the duration of its lifespan. As a result, these plastic heat exchangers have a longer life than conventional heat exchangers, regardless of environment. 
The plastic is not adversely affected by chemical treatment. Systems utilizing plastic heat exchange tubing can be treated with these chemicals much like copper coil fitted systems. 
The plastic material is far more resistant to impact damage during handling because unlike copper and aluminum, it has elasticity and “memory.” If pinched or dropped during handling, this plastic will return to its original position/configuration almost immediately. 



Smooth surface 




A plate-on-tube condenser from Bundy improves airflow over the condenser surface by using a Coanda effect.
Friction or contact between coils during operation is not an issue for the plastic for two key reasons — one, the coils naturally dampen the vibrations in the system, and two, the Caltrel surface is smoother, permitting little friction between tubing rows even if they do come in contact. Plastic is additionally lightweight. The plastic heat exchangers typically weigh 75 percent less than similarly sized metal heat exchangers, providing for greater mobility as well as ease of installation and maintenance. And unlike most metal heat exchangers, the plastic-fitted heat exchangers have no sharp edges, greatly reducing the risk of injury during handling. 
The surface of plastic tubing is smoother than copper and resists the buildup of material deposits, which can restrict both fluid and airflow through and around the coils. In the event that an internal buildup does occur, it can be removed from the plastic by flushing it at moderate pressure. 
External mineral deposits can significantly decrease the heat transfer capacity of heat exchange coils. Evaporative condensers and fluid coolers are constantly battling scale buildup and often require water treatment or softeners. Because of its higher coefficient of friction, copper bonds more easily to scale. Scale does not bond easily to the smooth surface of plastic coils, and is less of a problem for evaporative systems utilizing plastic tubing. 






The heat transfer capacity of plastic tubing from Powercold is comparable to that of copper heat exchangers, and that transfer rate remains consistent for both heating and cooling.
Another important benefit of a smoother surface is that pressure drops, internally and externally, are lower than that of copper. Fluids flowing through the coils encounter lower internal friction and suffer lower pressure drops at similar flow rates. This allows engineers to lower pumping horsepower for a system while maintaining required fluid flows. The same holds true for airflow across the outside of the plastic tubing. Lower pressure drops across the heat exchanger results in lower fan horsepower requirements for the system. A unique benefit of plastic material is its natural dampening characteristics, which minimize vibrations and reduce noise levels. While in operation, plastic-fitted systems create less noise than traditional heat exchangers. This characteristic is especially appealing in instances where fan coil heat exchangers are located in hotel rooms less than 10 feet from customers’ beds. 
Unlike metal coils, plastic tubing is easy to contour and shape. This makes plastic heat exchangers entirely customizable for almost any application, having the ability to fit any space or configuration. 
It is not as easy to customize a metal heat exchanger for unique applications, and metal heat exchangers are limited by manufacturing costs. Production costs of plastic heat exchanges are competitive or lower than conventional finned metal tube heat exchangers. 
Despite their significant advantages, these plastic heat exchangers are not suitable for all applications. They cannot be used with refrigerants nor high-pressure or high-temperature systems. 
Plastic is not a suitable heat transfer media for systems with operating temperatures higher than 220 DegF or pressures higher than 150 psi. Plastic additionally cannot be used with any gaseous systems because it does not serve as a sufficient vapor barrier. 
Although the primary market for plastic heat exchangers is the HVACR industry, it is not limited to the industry. Plastic is versatile enough to be utilized by almost all industries requiring some form of energy transfer.


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

*general*

- about
- customers
- vision
- software
- services
- credits




















_



 _software > ves > quick reference - index >_* Heat Exchangers*_

*3 Introduction Heat Exchanger Design* 
This chapter will introduce you into the heat exchanger design module. First open a job and create a new heat exchanger as described in chapter 2. In below figure the open job number is V-1234-99 and the selected item is heat exchanger number E-1003 of TEMA type AEM. 


The next paragraphs will tell you how to start entering the data for the heat exchanger design. It will start by editing the Nozzle list document. Then opening the document called Mechanical vessel design. In this document you can enter the mechanical design data and the materials for the heat exchanger. The mechanical design document contains a custom made material list especially designed for heat exchangers. 
*3.1 Edit the nozzle list *
Select and open the nozzle list document from figure 3-1. The default number of nozzles for a heat exchanger is 4. For each nozzle you must enter the following data: 

Nozzle mark
Service description
Flange rating " Flange type
Flange facing type
Nominal nozzle neck outside diameter
Nozzle neck wall thickness
Nozzle neck wall tolerance


Don't enter the reinforcement pad dimensions and the standout. The heat exchanger design module will calculate these values for you. You can use the option menus to select pipe schedules, rating and flange types. 


*3.2 Edit the mechanical datasheet* 
Select and open the document called Mechanical vessel design (figure 3-1). This will open the mechanical datasheet (figure 3-4). The MDS is divided into four section: 

Design data: pressures, temperatures, join efficiency, number of passes etc.
Design data cylinders : diameters, optional thickness and optional reinforcement pad dimensions.
Design data girth flanges: type of flange and gasket properties.
Design data tube sheet and bundle: tube properties, tube pitch layout, baffle cuts and spacing, optional tube sheet thickness.
Fill in the mechanical datasheet completely and use the File menu entry Save to secure the data. It is good practice to save the mechanical datasheet every time you made some important changes to the data. 
*3.2.1 Optional data entries* 
Some of the data entries are marked as optional (figure 3-4). A value of zero indicates the design module must calculate an optimised value for this entry. You can force the heat exchanger design to use a specific user defined value by entering a none zero value for the optional data entry. Example: you want use a 13 mm thick plate for the channel. In the section called Design data cylinders enter the value 13 in the entry called Wall thickness (this entry is marked as optional). The design module will design the channels using a 13 mm wall thickness. If the 13 mm plate is not enough for the design pressure you will get a warning indicating there is not enough wall thickness to satisfy the pressure code regulations. There are optional data entries for the cylinder wall thickness, reinforcement pads, tube sheet thickness and flat cover thickness (if applicable). 


*3.2.2 Reinforcement pads* 
You can force the design module to design the heat exchanger with integral nozzle reinforcement. If you fill the data entry called Allow reinforcement pads with No the design module will calculate the cylinder wall thickness to be sufficient for internal pressure and nozzle reinforcement. There will be no reinforcement pads required because of the oversized wall thickness of the cylinders. In case of large reinforcement pads you could try this option to reduce the length of the channels. 
*3.2.3 Gasket parameters* 
Use the Edit menu entry called Gasket to select one of the standard ASME gaskets. VES has added some new gaskets to the end of the list (Camprofiles). If you want to use none standard gaskets you must enter the gasket parameters like the compression factor and the seating pressure yourself. You can get these parameters from your gasket supplier. 
*3.3 Edit the material list* 
Use the Edit menu entry Material list to open the material list (figure 3-4). This is a custom made material list especially for the heat exchanger design module. In this list you can find the allowable stress values and the specific gravity for each material. 
You can select materials from the material database supplied by VES. Or you can enter materials not available in the material database. 
To enter a material from the material database: 

Move the cursor onto the cell of the material you want to edit.
Use the Material button to open a selection window containing the database materials.
Select on of the materials and click the Ok button.
The material and allowable stress values will appear in selected cell of the material list.
To enter a custom material not available from the material database: 

Move the cursor onto the cell of the material you want to edit.
Enter the custom material description.
Enter the allowable stress values and the specific gravity (Kg per cubic decimeter).
For each design cycle the design module will check if the design temperature has changed. For the materials selected from the VES material database it will adjust the allowable stress values for the new design temperature. 
If you have entered materials not available from the VES material database you have to check the allowable stress values for these materials yourself. If you are ready entering materials click the Close button and use the Save menu to secure the data changes. 
*3.4 Starting a heat exchanger design cycle* 
_Design & View_ 
If you have filled the nozzle list, mechanical data sheet and the material list you are ready to start a design cycle. To start a design cycle use the View menu entry Design & View… from the mechanical data sheet. To design the heat exchanger you have two options: 

Design & View the heat exchanger dimensions. This option will design the heat exchanger and show you a workbook filled with the mechanical datasheet, all pressure part dimensions, nozzle list and the material list. You can use the Export to Excel button to create a MS Excel work of this output. This is useful if you want to E-mail the heat exchanger design over the Internet.
Design & View the ASME calculations. This option will design the heat exchanger and show you a workbook filled with all applicable ASME calculations. This workbook can also be exported to a MS Excel formatted file.
Each time you run a design cycle all dimensions will recalculated. You have to run at least one design cycle to get a complete heat exchanger design. After running a design cycle you can use the View menu to get a weight table or to view the setting plan drawings. 
_Check & View_ (customised heat exchangers) 
After running at least one design cycle you can use the Stoomwezen, ASME or AD Merblätter modules to customise one of the pressure parts. Now you can only use one of the Check & View … menu entries. Using one of these entries will not change the heat exchanger design and only report if there are inconsistencies in the heat exchanger design. If you want to discard the customised pressure parts you can rerun a Design & View … cycle. This will restore the default pressure part dimensions. After a Design & View .. cycle all customised data will be lost (you could use the Item menu entry Copy to secure your customised heat exchanger design). 
*3.5 Design options* 
The Edit menu entry Options will open the option window. This window is filled with design parameters you can use the control the heat exchanger design. There are options for: 

Flange design
Minimum bolt sizes
Tube sheet design
Nozzle position and orientations
Saddle positions
Dished covers design
Flat cover design
Floating tube sheet design
You can get technical help for all options by clicking the Help button at the bottom of the options window. In the help file you will find picture and text explaining the use of all options. Some options will change the heat exchanger design details. Therefore it is useful to print the option worksheet if you have finalised your heat exchanger design. Use the print button to get a printable design parameter worksheet.


----------



## حسن هادي (19 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو ان يكون الموضوع مفيدا وتقبلوا مني كل التقدير


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (20 أغسطس 2007)

ايه الكرم ده كله يا ابو على ...الله يبلرك فيك وينعم عليك بفيض من نعمه.....


----------



## حسن هادي (21 أغسطس 2007)

ابراهيم جاهين قال:


> ايه الكرم ده كله يا ابو على ...الله يبلرك فيك وينعم عليك بفيض من نعمه.....


 
حياك الله اخي يا ابا الخليل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أغسطس 2007)

حسن هادي قال:


> ارجو ان يكون الموضوع مفيدا وتقبلوا مني كل التقدير



اثريتنا وافدتنا وهذا رجاءنا واملنا بك .:63: 

البغدادي:55:


----------



## احمد مؤنس (27 أغسطس 2007)

الله يبلرك فيك وينعم عليك


----------



## طه اللبيب (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا، ما لحقنا نكمل، مشكور جدا.


----------



## عنتر2005 (15 مارس 2008)

رائع جدا والف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير ..


----------



## مممح (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## الدكة (16 مارس 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

ممكن نعرف الطريقة لسحب بعض الملفات لحفظها وخاصة ملفات الرش الالي sprinkler sys


----------



## berba79 (27 مارس 2008)

مشكور الف شكر اخي الكريم على هذا العطاء


----------



## موود كيميائي (6 مايو 2008)

يعطيك العافية خيووو


----------



## niyaz77 (14 مايو 2008)

الله يبلرك فيك وينعم عليك بفيض من نعمه


----------



## طه اللبيب (27 مايو 2008)

أخ حسن، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا.
أنا مهتم جدا بالمبادلات الحرارية لأنها ستكون موضوع بحثي في استكمال دراستي العليا الماجستير، لذا أرجو إمدادي بأي برمجيات متاحة لديكم خصوصا فيما يتعلق بـ Gas to Gas Compact Heat Exchangers.

زادك الله حرصا واجتهادا.


----------



## حسن هادي (27 مايو 2008)

طه اللبيب قال:


> أخ حسن، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا.
> أنا مهتم جدا بالمبادلات الحرارية لأنها ستكون موضوع بحثي في استكمال دراستي العليا الماجستير، لذا أرجو إمدادي بأي برمجيات متاحة لديكم خصوصا فيما يتعلق بـ Gas to Gas Compact Heat Exchangers.
> 
> زادك الله حرصا واجتهادا.


 
الاخ العزيز سوف نقوم باضافة اي ملفات مرفقة او برامج مناسبة ونرجوا المعذرة في حالة عدم تمكننا من الاضافة وتقبل تحياتي _اخوكم حسن الطائي_


----------



## osama 3000 (16 يناير 2009)

اللة ينور عليك يا أخى وربنا يزيدك من نعيمه وفضله ورزقه


----------



## علي الوداني (20 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------

